# Punta Arenas - Chile (October 2018)



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Punta Arenas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Magdalena Island by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Magdalena Island by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Magdalena Island by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Magdalena Island by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Wonderful place!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Punta Arenas


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just an interesting fact that many people might not know about Punta Arenas is that 50% of the people who live there have Croatian heritage.


----------

